
Breakthrough detects repeating fast radio bursts coming from distant galaxy - nzonbi
https://www.universetoday.com/137008/breakthrough-detects-repeating-fast-radio-bursts-coming-distant-galaxy/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15136775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15136775).

------
pavement
I wish there was some more color to the actual character of these fast radio
bursts. There's not much to go on, given the nearly absent qualitative
descriptions of what they are.

According to wikipedia, these are millisecond events, with no indication of
any kind of embedded signal or carrier waveform, so I think the phrasing of
the term as a "burst" described as "fast" is misleading and confuses a lot of
people.

These seem more like strobes or flashes of light, than anything else. But to
outsiders, the word burst sounds like packets of data, and "fast" hints at
broadband network speed, so people jump to thinking about aliens.

It sounds like these are just blinking flashes in the radio region of the EM
spectrum, even if that's a strange wavelength to find isolated flashes in.
Seems like people are running wild with their imagination.

------
artur_makly
finally.. they have come back for their messiah The Donald.

~~~
dang
Please don't.

~~~
artur_makly
sincere apologies.. i couldn't help myself.

